# Waring WCV300 Countertop Vacuum Packaging Machine



## 1stlink (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm wanting to replace my Foodsaver.

Does anyone have a Waring WCV300 Countertop Vacuum Packaging Machine. It is the smallest Chamber Sealer that I can find and weighs about 27 lb so meets my needs to be portable, etc.

Takes up to 11" x 13" pouches but no information on chamber depth. Also web site says Commercial Only and will NOT warranty for home use. 

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.

Spec sheet available @ katom web site.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 17, 2017)

27 lbs is not that much. My VacMaster VP112 is every bit of 50lbs.


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks to me like the chamber depth is around 2-3 inches. Remember, your actual size of the useful area is 11x11. You'll lose at least one to two inches due to having to go past the seal bar. I'd pass on it just because of the warranty (or lack thereof). Doesn't make sense, commercial use is way heavier, it's always the other way around. And it's certainly a light weight. The weight is in the "plumbing" of the machine. More heavier duty, the heavier the weight


----------



## 1stlink (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback

VacMaster VP112 is 46 lb & 24" x 16" x 9" with 5" deep chamber. My choice would be VacMaster VP215 but it is even larget and weighs

84 lbs

Both are too heavy and bulky for my Condo lifestyle. The Waring is ideal in size but as MM says it probably has  light weight plumbing, pump, etc. Chamber Sealer has advantages but not if it's broke w/o warranty.. :(

I have requested more info from their sales rep and will post it when/if received..

Thanks again...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 17, 2017)

1stlink said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> VacMaster VP112 is 46 lb & 24" x 16" x 9" with 5" deep chamber. My choice would be VacMaster VP215 but it is even larget and weighs
> 
> ...


Well i think their web site is off on their weight of the 112, besides getting it like new cond from a friend and $400 in bags im not to complain about the $300 he asked for everything.


----------



## 1stlink (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow, what a deal... and a great machine to boot.

my space s very limited and I will have to move it each time that I use it so the weight is a big concern. 50+ lbs is a bit much for my old bones lol

I would love to hear from someone who has the Waring unit.


----------

